# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  157 ألف طالب يبدأون امتحانات التوجيهي السبت

## دموع الغصون

*أكد وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور عيد الدحيات أن الوزارة فرغت من كافة الاجراءات اللازمة لعقد امتحان شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة / الدورة الشتوية 2012 والذي تبدأ أولى جلساته يوم**السبت المقبل 31/12/2011 ، وتنتهي في الثالث والعشرين من شهر كانون الثاني المقبل .
وبين الدكتور الدحيات أن عدد الطلبة المشتركين في الدورة الشتوية لعام 2012 بلغ (157648) مشتركاً ومشتركة ، منهم (81909) من الذكور و(75739) من الإناث.

وأوضح الدكتور الدحيات أن عدد الطلبة المشتركين في الامتحان من الفروع الأكاديمية بلغ 
( 133.667 ) طالباً وطالبة ، منهم ( 38492 ) للفرع العلمي و ( 40878 ) للفرع الأدبي و
( 445 ) للفرع الشرعي و ( 50530 ) لفرع المعلوماتية و ( 3322 ) للفرع الصحي، فيما بلغ عدد الطلبة المشتركين في الامتحان من الفروع المهنية ( 23981 ) مشتركاً ومشتركة.

وأكد أن (20000) معلم ومعلمة سيقومون بمراقبة الامتحانات في قاعات الامتحان كافة والبالغ عددها (2006) قاعات منها واحدة خارج البلاد في المدرسة العربية في تونس التي تدرس المناهج الأردنية ، مبيناً أنه تم تخصيص ( 40 ) قاعة احتياطية لكل مديرية تربية وتعليم لأي طارئ.
وأضاف الدكتور الدحيات أن عدد الطلبة الكفيفين المتقدمين لهذه الدورة بلغ (46) طالباً وطالبة وضعاف البصر (76) طالباً وطالبة والصم (119) طالباً وطالبة لافتاً إلى أن الوزارة تعقد امتحانات* *للمشتركين من المرضى في المستشفيات وكذلك الموقوفين أو المحكومين في مراكز الاصلاح والتأهيل ، إذ بلغ عدد المشتركين في مراكز الاصلاح والتأهيل ( 42) مشتركاً ومشتركة لهذه الدورة .

وفيما يتعلق بالطلبة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة أوضح الدكتور الدحيات أن الوزارة اتخذت جملة من الاجراءات التي من شأنها مساعدة هذه الفئة من الطلبة للتقدم للامتحان بسهولة ويسر تمثلت بتخصيص كاتب لكل مشترك كفيف، على أن يكون لديه معرفة جيدة باللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات وإعفاء المشترك الكفيف الذي يتقدم للامتحان في الفرع الأدبي أو الفرع الشرعي من مبحثي الرياضيات والحاسوب، كما يعفى المشترك الكفيف في الفرع الأدبي من الإجابة عن الأسئلة التي تتضمن الرسومات والأشكال التوضيحية على أن يستعيض عنها بالوصف في مبحث الجغرافيا.

كما بين الدكتور الدحيات أن المشترك الأصم يعفى من مبحث الرياضيات إذا تقدم في أحد فروع التعليم (الأدبي، الشرعي، الإدارة المعلوماتية، التعليم الصحي) ، ومن أسئلة التعبير والعروض في مبحث اللغة العربية/مهارات الاتصال وأسئلة التعبير في مبحث اللغة الإنجليزية في أي فرع من فروع التعليم (الأكاديمي أو المهني).

وأشار إلى أن الطلبة الكفيفين والطلبة الصم وطلبة الشلل الدماغي في جميع الفروع سوف يمنحون 25% وقتاً إضافياً عن الوقت المحدد لجلسة الامتحان في جميع المباحث ، وتكبير أوراق الأسئلة في كافة المباحث للمشتركين من ضعاف البصر ، إضافة إلى أنه تم اتخاذ ترتيبات خاصة للطلبة غير القادرين على الكتابة لأسبـاب مرضية كالمصابين بالشلل أو الكسور في الأيدي ، وذلك بتخصيص كاتب لكل مشترك منهم .

وأوضح الدكتور الدحيات أن الوزارة قامت بوضع تحسينات على إجراءات امتحان الثانوية العامة تمثلت بإعداد جداول مواصفات وتحليل محتوى لجميع المباحث للفروع الأكاديمية ( الأدبي ، العلمي ، الشرعي ، الإدارة المعلوماتية ، التعليم الصحي ) ، وتحديد مجالات التقويم للورقة الامتحانية بجعل المعرفة (60%)، والفهم والتطبيق وتوظيف المعلومات (20%) ، والقدرات العقلية العليا (20%).

كما قامت بتعديل على إجراءات التصحيح حيث أضيف مصحح ثالث للسؤال مهمته تصحيح السؤال كتصحيح أول، والتأكد من دقة التصحيح الأول والثاني ( ضابط دقة التصحيح ) والتفتيش على أية فروع للسؤال في الدفتر والتأكد من تصحيحها .

وبين الدحيات أنه قد تم إضافة ضابط جودة الامتحان وبحيث تكون مهمته المشاركة في إعداد الورقة الامتحانية مع الفريق ، ومطابقتها مع جدول المواصفات والقيام بالإجابة عن أسئلة الامتحان جميعها هو وفريق واضعي الأسئلة والتأكد من إعطاء الطالب أربعة أضعاف الفترة الحقيقية للوقت الذي استغرقه كل منهم، على أن يتحمل بالدرجة الأولى المسؤولية التامة عن أي خلل في الورقة الامتحانية. 



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يوفق الجميع..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*آمين يارب 
:::** صديقة** :::
مشكورة على المرور*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*الله لآ يضيع تعب حدا من الطلاب*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*الله يوفقهم كلهم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورات على المرور 
بنتمنى التوفيق لجميع الطلبه 
وان شاء الله تكون النتائج مرضية للجميع*

----------


## (dodo)

ورح اضيف معلومة من عندي هي :
157 الف طالب ينهون امتحاناتهم يوم الاثنين 23/1/2012
وانا منهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دودو
بالتوفيق يارب للجميع 
شو منزله ثقافه اسلاميه أو حاسوب ؟؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

لا انا منزلة حاسوب بس اخدناه يوم الخميس بس اخر امتحان هو مهارات الاتصال 
ويارب التوفيق للجميع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بالتوفيق يارب وان شاء الله يكون اخر امتحان سهل عليكِ*

----------


## (dodo)

ان شاءالله يارب 
مشكورة كلك زوق

----------

